# OT > Offtopic >  Pommi-isku Moskovan metrossa

## hmikko

YLE

http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2010/...a_1568291.html

BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8592190.stm

Tässä taitais olla yksi argumentti tunneliasemia vastaan, kun oletettavasti räjähdevaikutus on avoimessa tilassa pienempi.

----------

